# Rudolph's 3in1 Expansion Pack Tool v1.9d released



## Destructobot (Dec 2, 2007)

Rudolph has released v1.9d of his 3in1 Expansion Pack Tool. He seems to have added soft reset support for the M3 and G6 Real, though it's hard to be totally sure from a Google translation.

Get it here: http://blog.so-net.ne.jp/Rudolph/


Soft reset is now supported on the R4, M3 Simply, DSLink, AceKard (I think), AceKard RPG, Supercard DS One, NinjaPass X9TF, CycloDS Evolution, G6 Real and M3 Real.


Edit: Can someone with a CycloDS Evolution please test this and see if it is actually supported?


----------



## Nero (Dec 2, 2007)

Soft-reset support for what?

I have Rudolph's tools on my R4 and I'd like to know this.

~Nero


----------



## Doggy124 (Dec 2, 2007)

better get it here
http://www009.upp.so-net.ne.jp/rudolph/nds/3in1_ExpPack/


----------



## gratefulbuddy (Dec 2, 2007)

WooHoo!
Soft-reset in Rudolphs on RPG. No more patching for rumble. Note: If using rudolphs on sd side, make sure to have akmenu4.nds in root of sd.


----------



## Nero (Dec 2, 2007)

How do you Soft-reset in Rudolph's tools? Anybody?

I honestly don't know.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Is it during a GBA game, or what?

~Nero


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 2, 2007)

When you're in the loader, press start.


----------



## gratefulbuddy (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> How do you Soft-reset in Rudolph's tools? Anybody?
> 
> I honestly don't know.Â
> 
> ...



Rudolphs tool uses a soft-reset to enable rumble and ram expansion. Selecting either function will cause a soft-reset. From that point until you next turn the power off, that function will be enabled for any roms that you run that can utilize them.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Dec 2, 2007)

Gotta love that rudolph.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 2, 2007)

The 3in1 ExpPack Tool allows you to use the 3in1 as a rumble or RAM pack by setting the cart to that mode, then soft resetting back to the slot 1 flashcart's menu so that you can run the web browser, or the game you want to use rumble with. This also allows for DS  GBA game linkage without flashing the GBA game to NOR.

Without soft reset support, the 3in1 ExpPack Tool only allows you to play GBA games on the 3in1.

It's not possible to soft reset from a GBA game back to the 3in1 ExpPack Tool or the slot 1 cart's menu, and it never will be. This is a limitation of the DS; you can go from DS mode to GBA mode via software, but you can only go from GBA mode to DS mode by powering off the system.


----------



## jsmith45 (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> Rudolph has released v1.9d of his 3in1 Expansion Pack Tool. He seems to have added soft reset support for the M3 and G6 Real, though it's hard to be totally sure from a Google translation.
> 
> Get it here: http://blog.so-net.ne.jp/Rudolph/
> 
> ...


I'm not sure it has support for the CycloEvo. It looks like it does not. It does not have built in support for it, and
the Google translation says " R4, Evo, AK, AK +, this method can not be reset." which implies to me that this meathod could not be used on those cards.


----------



## 2dere (Dec 2, 2007)

Rest assured, the soft reset has being working on the R4 since the v1.9
I only say R4 in my post because thats all I have. I'm not even going to bother looking at the post to see what you mean. Just seems odd how everyone else seems to have read it differently from you.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(2dere @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> Rest assured, the soft reset has being working on the R4 since the v1.9
> I only say R4 in my post because thats all I have. I'm not even going to bother looking at the post to see what you mean. Just seems odd how everyone else seems to have read it differently from you.


Maybe it's a bugfix or something. As in:

Fixed the bug which prevented the R4, Evo, AK and AK+ from Soft Resetting.

I don't know...


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(jsmith45 @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> I'm not sure it has support for the CycloEvo. It looks like it does not. It does not have built in support for it, and
> the Google translation says " R4, Evo, AK, AK +, this method can not be reset." which implies to me that this meathod could not be used on those cards.


There are apparently two different methods that Rudolph is using for soft reset. The old method just works with the supported carts. The new method that was added in this update seems to require a soft reset file of some sort to be placed on the slot 1 cart. I'm guessing "R4, Evo, AK, AK +, this method can not be reset" means that the new method won't work on those carts.

The R4 and AK are definitely supported, but you may be right about the Evo. I was typing the list of supported carts partially from memory, and now that I look back through the blog I can find an entry about Rudolph recieving an Evo, but nothing about him adding support for it.


----------



## DarthYoshi (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't get where it's telling you to "Please rename PASSCARD3_AMFE00.nds of the backup to SoftReset.g6ds and copy it." Where do I find that stuff? It's confusing me!


----------



## OSW (Dec 3, 2007)

Is that also an acekard loader with support for slot 2 carts (ezflash i'm guessing) on the latest article?


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(DarthYoshi @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> I don't get where it's telling you to "Please rename PASSCARD3_AMFE00.nds of the backup to SoftReset.g6ds and copy it." Where do I find that stuff? It's confusing me!
> It looks to me like you're supposed to dump the G6/M3 Real with his backup tool, then rename the resulting .nds file to "SoftReset.g6ds" or "SoftReset.M3DS". I don't have a Real (or an SCDS1) so I can't test it myself.
> 
> 
> ...


That's what it looks like.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Dec 3, 2007)

Can i patch any game i want to have rumble?
The official rumble list is small : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumble_Pak


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 3, 2007)

Don't know, but i think not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never tried it


----------



## Kellicros (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(skarthebloodchild @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> Can i patch any game i want to have rumble?
> The official rumble list is small : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumble_Pak


I do know two game will not work with the generic rumble patcher, EBA and Hotel Dusk, on R4 at least, which is the only SLOT1 cart I own.


----------



## gratefulbuddy (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(OSW @ Dec 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that also an acekard loader with support for slot 2 carts (ezflash i'm guessing) on the latest article?
> > That's what it looks like.



Tried it. Replaced rpg folder with 4.02 and used the .nds from rudolph. No changes. Maybe theres more to it but I got no results.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DarthYoshi @ Dec 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get where it's telling you to "Please rename PASSCARD3_AMFE00.nds of the backup to SoftReset.g6ds and copy it." Where do I find that stuff? It's confusing me!
> > It looks to me like you're supposed to dump the G6/M3 Real with his backup tool, then rename the resulting .nds file to "SoftReset.g6ds" or "SoftReset.M3DS". I don't have a Real (or an SCDS1) so I can't test it myself.


Just FYI (sorry for the bump btw), I just used the NDS Backup Tool to backup my M3 Real. It made a rom called "PASSCARD3_AMFE00.nds". It dumped very fast, and it made a file of 256 kB.

I renamed it to "SoftReset.m3ds". I fired up the 3in1 Expansion Pack tool and... It worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So now I can use Soft Reset on the M3 Real


----------



## doomsmythe (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey all,
New to this thing, and frustrated beyond belief. Now then, I have searched everything I can find for this cart and this damn tool. I have tried everything suggested, and I STILL cannot enable the rumble feature with this damn tool. My slot 1 card is an M3 real, pretty good so far. I can load GBA roms with this tool, and I can use the DS browser with no problems. No matter which version of this prog I use it NEVER gives me the rumble option. Also, the "backup" tool won't seem to regonize that I have a slot 1 card, even though it's running off of it. I am running out of ideas or options and this tool is quite frankly really pissing me off. So excuse me a moment. So, does anybody have a suggestion i haven't tried that isn't repeated multiply across several boards? Because I can't read Japanese and all the readme's except one are in that language. Sorry for my ranting.


----------



## pasc (Jan 26, 2008)

you should use metroid prime pinball for testing just to make sure.

Just open Rudolphs tool press R three times, choose a rumble mode and then open metroid pinball to try rumble out (check if it is enabled).

For me it works that way (m3 simply)


----------



## sjones900 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey I have an even WORSE problem i did everything and i got the PASSCARD3_AMFE00.nds file renamed it and then boot up the 3 in 1 tool by rudolf and it says no 3in1 found please retry......HELP I just got it today


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 1, 2008)

very nice :-)


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(sjones900 @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> Hey I have an even WORSE problem i did everything and i got the PASSCARD3_AMFE00.nds file renamed it and then boot up the 3 in 1 tool by rudolf and it says no 3in1 found please retry......HELP I just got it today


Did your 3-in-1 work before this, or was that the first time you tried it? Does it show up in the DS menu as an option pack or a game, or does the DS say that there is no game pak inserted?


----------



## sjones900 (Feb 1, 2008)

It Says that "there is no game pack inserted" but other apps seem to work with it...its soooooo confusing help


----------



## sjones900 (Feb 2, 2008)

I just Discovered that on rudolph's site that the ez 3in1 has had its chipset changed could this be why?


----------

